# African Lodge #459 Reopening April 2016



## Noble Federico Vellere (Jan 23, 2016)

Hello Brothers, my name is Federico Vellere of Mt. Zion Lodge #15, Most Worshipful Prince Hall Grand Lodge of Massachusetts. I'd like to inform you, if you don't already know, that African Lodge #459 will reopen this year the weekend of April 21-24 in Boston, MA. Don't miss this event where you will have the chance, amongst other things, to see the original charter. Every Prince Hall mason should be a member of African Lodge. You can go to the website: www.princehall.org and download the application or I can mail it to you. Details about the weekend will be forthcoming.


----------



## AndreAshlar (Jan 23, 2016)

Noble Federico Vellere said:


> Hello Brothers, my name is Federico Vellere of Mt. Zion Lodge #15, Most Worshipful Prince Hall Grand Lodge of Massachusetts. I'd like to inform you, if you don't already know, that African Lodge #459 will reopen this year the weekend of April 21-24 in Boston, MA. Don't miss this event where you will have the chance, amongst other things, to see the original charter. Every Prince Hall mason should be a member of African Lodge. You can go to the website: www.princehall.org and download the application or I can mail it to you. Details about the weekend will be forthcoming.


Please explain what you mean by "re-opening".


----------



## mrpierce17 (Apr 26, 2016)

Africa Lodge No.459 reopens annually they dress in the old attire as the brothers did back in those days and usually bring the original charter out for display


----------



## JB93 (May 11, 2016)

mrpierce17 said:


> Africa Lodge No.459 reopens annually they dress in the old attire as the brothers did back in those days and usually bring the original charter out for display


Thats kind of interesting! I cant wait for my healing process just to witness that enduring moment!


----------



## mrpierce17 (May 11, 2016)

JB93 said:


> Thats kind of interesting! I cant wait for my healing process just to witness that enduring moment!


Once you are healed and can show proof that you are a member of a legally constituted Prince Hall lodge you can join African Lodge 459 I'm a member


----------



## JB93 (May 11, 2016)

But I am in GA and I may have to repeat my degrees because I am coming from a irregular clandestine lodge called modern free, lol not really scared to admit my mistakes because this is the Internet, I would be embarrassed in person


----------



## mrpierce17 (May 11, 2016)

JB93 said:


> But I am in GA and I may have to repeat my degrees because I am coming from a irregular clandestine lodge called modern free, lol not really scared to admit my mistakes because this is the Internet, I would be embarrassed in person


Doesn't matter I'm in FL African Lodge 459 is more of a symbolic lodge now a days only opening a few times annually all Prince Hall Mason's are encouraged to join


----------



## acjohnson53 (May 13, 2016)

Nothing to be embarrassed about Bro, come on home...Not going to be easy, but it is well worth it....


----------

